# Hi and help - MDF issues



## soggysoggy (Apr 12, 2011)

I've just built a mouse cage and am planning on buying some mice.

Out of all the research we have done I am finding conflicting info regarding MDF.

Can I use MDF for my cage? If not what wood would you suggest using?

It is for the shelves that i require the wood.

Thanks

Soggysoggy


----------



## soggysoggy (Apr 12, 2011)

OK no replies from this forum but over on another I had a reply...

MDF is very bad news, contains horribly poisonous resin, as does plywood.

Natural, untreated wood is best. Although it has been suggested to use plexiglass because it will not soak up urine etc. Although the wood is so cheap the shelves can be replaced regularly.

Hope this info helps others.

Bye!!

MDF wood medium density fibreboard plywood shelves cage dangerous safe


----------

